# New install of FreeNAS 11.2 - cannot add jail nor plugin



## StephenFza (Feb 5, 2019)

Hi,

I have a new install of FreeNAS 11.2, but I am not able to add a jail.

I have checked the documentation, searched the internet and also this forum - maybe I am missing something. I only have basic Linux/FreeNAS experience, so I am no specialist, and will appreciate your help.

I get the following error: 

```
Error: 
Fetching remote release choices failed.
403 Client Error: Forbidden for url: [URL]http://download.freebsd.org/ftp/releases/amd64[/URL]

Error: concurrent.futures.process._RemoteTraceback: 
"""
Traceback (most recent call last):
  File "/usr/local/lib/python3.6/concurrent/futures/process.py", line 175, in _process_worker
    r = call_item.fn([I]call_item.args, *[/I]call_item.kwargs)
  File "/usr/local/lib/python3.6/site-packages/middlewared/worker.py", line 128, in main_worker
    res = loop.run_until_complete(coro)
  File "/usr/local/lib/python3.6/asyncio/base_events.py", line 468, in run_until_complete
    return future.result()
  File "/usr/local/lib/python3.6/site-packages/middlewared/worker.py", line 88, in _run
    return await self._call(f'{service_name}.{method}', serviceobj, methodobj, params=args, job=job)
  File "/usr/local/lib/python3.6/site-packages/middlewared/worker.py", line 81, in _call
    return methodobj(*params)
  File "/usr/local/lib/python3.6/site-packages/middlewared/worker.py", line 81, in _call
    return methodobj(*params)
  File "/usr/local/lib/python3.6/site-packages/middlewared/schema.py", line 668, in nf
    return f([I]args, *[/I]kwargs)
  File "/usr/local/lib/python3.6/site-packages/middlewared/plugins/jail.py", line 509, in list_resource
    resource_list = iocage.fetch(list=True, remote=remote, http=True)
  File "/usr/local/lib/python3.6/site-packages/iocage_lib/iocage.py", line 958, in fetch
    _list=True)
  File "/usr/local/lib/python3.6/site-packages/iocage_lib/ioc_fetch.py", line 232, in fetch_release
    rel = self.fetch_http_release(eol, _list=_list)
  File "/usr/local/lib/python3.6/site-packages/iocage_lib/ioc_fetch.py", line 433, in fetch_http_release
    req.raise_for_status()
  File "/usr/local/lib/python3.6/site-packages/requests/models.py", line 935, in raise_for_status
    raise HTTPError(http_error_msg, response=self)
requests.exceptions.HTTPError: 403 Client Error: Forbidden for url: [URL]http://download.freebsd.org/ftp/releases/amd64[/URL]
"""
```
The above exception was the direct cause of the following exception:

```
Traceback (most recent call last):
  File "/usr/local/lib/python3.6/site-packages/middlewared/main.py", line 161, in call_method
    result = await self.middleware.call_method(self, message)
  File "/usr/local/lib/python3.6/site-packages/middlewared/main.py", line 1109, in call_method
    return await self._call(message['method'], serviceobj, methodobj, params, app=app, io_thread=False)
  File "/usr/local/lib/python3.6/site-packages/middlewared/main.py", line 1046, in _call
    return await self._call_worker(serviceobj, name, *args)
  File "/usr/local/lib/python3.6/site-packages/middlewared/main.py", line 1073, in _call_worker
    job,
  File "/usr/local/lib/python3.6/site-packages/middlewared/main.py", line 1004, in run_in_proc
    return await self.run_in_executor(self.__procpool, method, [I]args, *[/I]kwargs)
  File "/usr/local/lib/python3.6/site-packages/middlewared/main.py", line 989, in run_in_executor
    return await loop.run_in_executor(pool, functools.partial(method, [I]args, *[/I]kwargs))
requests.exceptions.HTTPError: 403 Client Error: Forbidden for url: [URL]http://download.freebsd.org/ftp/releases/amd64[/URL]
```
I have checked and it appears that the releases are in /mnt/Data0/iocage/download (Data0 is the activated pool for jails)
Any help to point me in the correct direction will be appreciated.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 6, 2019)

StephenFza said:


> I have a new install of FreeNAS 11.2,


PC-BSD, FreeNAS, XigmaNAS, and all other FreeBSD Derivatives


----------

